# Ron Chapel seminar in Tampa FL



## kennyg (Oct 23, 2006)

Ron Chapel has 50 years of martial arts, and over 30 years of law enforcement experience as a uniformed *police officer* on the local, and state level. He continues to teach in major police academies and as a *college instructor*. Additionally, he has been assigned to protecting the Governor and Chief Justice of the Supreme Court of California, and most recently on the federal level assigned to Judicial Security as a *Special Deputy United States Marshal*.

Come, ask questions about American Kenpo, and participate in this truly unique *Martial Science* experience, and leave with skill and knowledge you didnt have before. *You will not be disappointed*.

*Cost: 65.00 Dollars for both seminars *

*When: Saturday 4th November*

*Time: Noon till 2pm (1st seminar) lunch 3pm till 5pm (2ND Seminar)*

*Where:* *Pong Lai Martial Arts, 1852-1854 Jim Redman Parkway, Plant City FL 33563.*


*Contact: Kenny Gonzalez @ 813-857-7738 or res0kj14@verizon.net*


----------

